# Thompson Center Icon & Magazine Problems....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone else owns a Thompson Center Icon, and is having problems with the 3 round magazine? I have the Precision Hunter and you cannot chamber a round without pushing up on the magazine. It just sits in there too low, and the bolt doesn't pickup the round.

It appears to have a latch on the front of the magazine, but not the back so it just doesn't stay in snug in the back part.

Anyone else with an issue like this? I am going to contact T/C on Monday, but thought I would post here just to see if anyone else had run into this.

Thanks


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Chris glad you posted this. I just posted on another page about looking to buy a Icon Precision in the 6.5 cal. Trying to get the best of both worlds, varmint and deer. If not to much info. what kind of money I'm looking at. Also are they as accurate as they say they are. Having second thoughts now.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Pete,

Don't get me wrong, I really like this gun. I think this little magazine issue is a fluke. It's going to go back to TC and we'll see what they say.

Not sure about in the 6.5, but I paid around $1200 for mine in .223 and it is a great shooting gun. Feels very well balanced, although it is heavy (i guess that's part of having a well balanced gun).

Posted about my last trip to the range here: http://www.predatortalk.com/general...enter-icon-precision-hunter-range-report.html


----------

